# Mac screen enlargement issue



## silvercloudxxx (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello and as of a couple of days ago my Imac screen enlarged text etc and I have not been able to bring it into the prior correct for me scale. I have tried the various "preferences" options but cannot either in Safari or from the apple icon option make it reduce to its former scale. Also on my server Firefox, possibly related to the screen issue but don't know , I no longer am able to use the arrow back options to return to a previous screen as before especially when using Goggle map searching. Anyone have ideas?-Thanks


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

there are a couple of possibilities for this if its JUST your text on JUST your web browser then its a easy fix press command Zero and the text will reset its zoom level for you.

if the WHOLE screen is "zoomed in" (that is to say all the icons and the menu bar is larger) that too is a easy fix goto your system preferences (on the dock it should look like a set of gears or perhaps a Apple Logo on a white background. (depedning on your OS) anyway, in that system preferences look for the universal access "pane" click on it and turn off the zoom level there.


----------

